# New Beater



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hope i dont get shot down for it...I liked it so i bought it



















The Brown strap is one of Roys 24mm 7.50 GBP VFM or what.

Cheers Mal


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I always hate to ask "THE" question

looks nice wether it is or it isn't if it's your beater I guess it isn't.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Mal


----------

